# Vote for May's photo of the month-funny photo theme .



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This poll will be open for 7 days...


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

How come I didnt get in? :-(


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Evil Eagle said:


> How come I didnt get in? :-(


If you are able to get a few more posts in before this coming month contest you can easily get into next one. 25 total posts is the now lowered limit a member should have for entry into these contests. There were one or two other as well that did not quite make it this month too.


----------



## TimberPup (Apr 29, 2009)

*TippyKyack made me pee my pants*

That is the greatest photo of all time... I just wanted to let you know I literally laughed so hard I almost peed my pants. That face is unbelievable. Thanks for sharing! :bowl:::bowl:::bowl:


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Maggies mom - I had to let you know your picture totally cracks me up every time I see it. That expression is just hysterical!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

they're all funny! Some look really weird, goofy or sweet but
I can open this link and get a laugh any time I need it.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

About 20 hours left and this months winner will be known...... get your votes in.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

This is soooo difficult to pick only 1...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

It was difficult but I had to make a decision between Darcy and Emma&Tilly. 
I voted for Emma&Tilly!!! It looks so cosy in there that I wish I could jump in!!
Good luck to the winner!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

TimberPup said:


> That is the greatest photo of all time... I just wanted to let you know I literally laughed so hard I almost peed my pants. That face is unbelievable. Thanks for sharing! :bowl:::bowl:::bowl:


Thanks! The best part is that just before and just after he looked rather noble.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

4 hours until poll closes......


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I voted.  There are some really funny ones too, so a hard decision....but I picked the two bucket heads!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I voted.  There are some really funny ones too, so a hard decision....but I picked the two bucket heads!


From the mom of the two bucket heads, thanks!  You had me laughing with your reference "two bucket heads". That about sum's the two of them up!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

how can you pick just one?? they are all AWESOME photos!! this is so hard!!

but, i, too had to go with the bucket heads....it was a tough decision!!

good luck to everyone!!


----------

